# sql.Connection vs. mysql.Connection



## Rahmspinat (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich Anwendungen mit Datenbankanbindung schreibe und eine MySQL-datenbank nutze, verwende ich eigentlich immer java.sql.Connection und sehe das auch meistens in irgendwelchen Beispielcodes.


Ich frage mich immer, warum man für eine MySQL Verbindung nicht eine java.mysql.Connection verwendet.

Gibts unterschiede? Erzählt mal was


----------



## XHelp (9. Sep 2010)

Weil es vermutlich keinen java.mysql package gibt?


----------



## ARadauer (9. Sep 2010)

Meinst du die com.mysql.jdbc.Connection ?
Um von MySql unabhängig zu bleiben...


----------



## Rahmspinat (9. Sep 2010)

Jetzt bin ich sehr verwirrt. Ich bin mir sehr sehr sehr sicher, java.mysql.Connection gelesen zu haben.

Jetzt finde ich das selbst nicht mal mehr... vielleicht lags am hunger... ich war gerade mittagessen. Jetzt bin ich wieder klar 

sorry für den thread


----------

